# Clovelly Tuesday am



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

The BOM says it should only be 5 to 10kn and under 1m.
Who is up for a quick one before work?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll try and come down - will confirm this eveing

Woppie


----------

